# Lakeside & Murrow park Pawling NY.



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Pics I took on today's 4 mile hike.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

A Quiet place. Movie at Lakeside my pic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Last of the Mohicans of White Ash tree.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

My hike today as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lakeside fields.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Sugar Maples of Lakeside.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

1 week ago Lakeside.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lakeside hike 4 miles 1 month ago. Early moring edition.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

White Pines at Lakeside


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lakeside morning continued.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

More Oct 5th pics.

 6


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Murrow park Oaks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lakeside today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Hickory at Murrow.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lakeside today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

More Lakeside.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

More.


----------

